# Older Buck insert noisy.



## pete c (Nov 12, 2011)

Have had it for about 8 years. I suspect it is around 20 years old. it has the thermostat mounted in the right side air inlet.

It has a few issues. First off, when I bought it, first thing I did was plug it in to test the blower. It did not come on. It did not occur to me at the time that is normal, so I started fiddling with the wiring until I "fixed" it (running cold).

As soon as I got a got it heated up, it shut off. That is when I realized I screwed up!

I have found wiring diagrams on line, but haven't been able to solve this problem. I suspect this is because the thermostat is bad. It's current mode is, it runs continually cold, but, it cycles on/off when hot. Been living with it, but would like to fix.

The second problem is the noisy motor. I replaced a bearing and have added oil to the oil hole. It spins freely and is quiet when I run it out of the stove, but, it rattles rather loudly when in the stove.

I suspect my best option may be to replace the entire blower system, including motor, fan and T-stat. 

What say you folks? Any recommendations on where to buy them?

Pete


----------



## begreen (Nov 12, 2011)

Buck had a unique setup with a three speed fan connected to 3 snap switches. Is this what your stove has? Could be you have it wired only for snap one if that is the case. 

For the blower noise I would remove the blower assembly and vacuum out everything thoroughly. Clean the fan blades too and check to be sure the set screw is tightly holding the blade on the shaft. 

For parts you can check here, but be sure you really need them first:

http://www.servicesales.com/buck-stove-parts-c-22.html


----------



## Agent (Nov 13, 2011)

My Buck motor has a slight rattle to it as well, mostly when it's winding up.  I haven't taken mine apart yet to see what could be the matter (If it's not broke by the time I take things apart, they usually are when I'm finished.)


----------



## tfdchief (Nov 13, 2011)

BG has given you a good source for parts.  As for the operation, it sounds like you do not have it wired correctly.  Here is the wiring diagram.


----------



## central_scrutinizer (Nov 22, 2011)

The combination of the noise and the fan shutting off when it gets hot, then coming back on sounds like the motor needs to be replaced.  The noise is probably due to worn out bushings, which create a lot of friction and heat when the motor is on.  The motors have a built-in thermal protection that shuts them off when they get too hot.  I think your motor is overheating, shutting off, cooling down, and then coming back on in a cycle.  Replacing the motor should do the trick.  You can always test the thermostat by heating it up and testing continuity through each disc as it warms up.


----------

